# Pinned Boat in Lower Clear Creek



## Preston H. (Jun 25, 2008)

One of our crew tried to attach a rope to it yesterday, but no dice. Several of the crew boofed over the boat and it didn't budge at all. That boat is stuck nicely.

One of the State Patrol made an appearance, but left once he learned no one was in the water. I spoke with the drivers of three cars who stopped and were about to call 911, thinking someone was trapped underwater. I suspect this will continue to happen daily, so if anyone manages to free the boat, good on you.


----------



## Ture (Apr 12, 2004)

Whoever's name is in that boat should call Golden FD swiftwater rescue team and let them know. The State Patrol may not have told them.

Golden FD no longer charges for removing pinned boats (it used to be over $2,000, I know because they handed me an itemized bill once). However, they still go up the canyon for riderless watercraft. If they decided to go for it then they are going to have a big crew up there and it is going to be a huge effort for no reason.

When you swim in Clear Creek assume that 3 drunk drivers saw it and called 911 as soon as they got cellphone coverage at the mouth of the canyon. Always call Golden FD if you lose your boat. 

If you need to do a rescue then do it ASAP. If you swim to the wrong side of the creek then jump your ass back in the creek and swim to the road side because Golden FD will be there to take you across in a raft if you don't take care of it quickly.


----------



## bolsito (Aug 26, 2007)

Golden FD was immediately notified when we got back to cell service. Sounds like in the interim 30 minutes they had already been called about the boat.


----------



## buckmanriver (Apr 2, 2008)

I held the back bar of the boat yesterday after boofing the boat and eddying behind it.
The boat is pinned good but its possible to get a rope clipped to it. 
With a river board or tethered swimmer you could clip a rope onto the boat. Then pull it off or break the back bar trying (i can tie the other end to my truck if needed). I am free tomorrow if someone wants to work on it. As its got to get cleaned up eventually. PM me if your interested.


----------



## toledot (Dec 23, 2007)

the golden fd should not be charging anybody for unpinning a boat they are paid and attempt this at there own risk! but where is the boat? mile marker


----------



## love2ski2fast (May 21, 2007)

I would be happy to assit in this effort today.

I have a pin kit, and enough rope, but still need a kayak or river board to get a line out to boat.

I agree with a rope and little effort I think it would come free.

Scott

720 276 9490


----------



## CBrown (Oct 28, 2004)

suggestion-duct tape a open biner with a rope on it to a raft oar (or something else long enough) that gives you some serious reach to get a line on the boat. Once its on the grab loop, jerk the oar so the duct tape releases and your attatched. It beats swimming out there.


----------



## bolsito (Aug 26, 2007)

That was tried yesterday with little success...


----------



## buckmanriver (Apr 2, 2008)

I never got out their as I ended up kayaking other stuff. Good luck with the effort though.


----------

